# Integer.parseInt funktioniert nicht immer



## joschika77 (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte eine ComboBox auslesen und die einer selbst erstellten Methode als int mitgeben.
Es kommt die Fehlermeldung NumberFormat Exception.Woran liegt das?
Kann er das nicht parsen?


```
Datum dtm = new Datum();
dtm.gleich(1,jcvonMonat.getSelectedIndex()+1,Integer.parseInt(jcvonJahr.getSelectedItem().toString()));
```

MfG Ronn


----------



## Beni (23. Sep 2004)

```
Integer.parseInt(jcvonJahr.getSelectedItem().toString())
```

Gieb dir mal aus, was "jcvonJahr.getSelectedItem().toString()" für ein Text ist, wenn da "2004 n.Chr." steht, wird es z.B. nicht funktionieren...


----------



## thE_29 (23. Sep 2004)

weil da einfach nicht nur eine reine zahl drinnen steht!

wahrscheinlich ein leerzeichen oder sonstiges!


----------



## joschika77 (23. Sep 2004)

Alles klar.Habs jetzt.
Es lag am Leerzeichen.
Danke danke.

Mfg Ronn


----------

